# Versatile small shop work bench - unique!



## BernieL (Oct 28, 2011)

My work bench is a slab (old door) that I've been abusing for 12 years. I got tired of looking at the cuts, stains, gouges etc. so I decided to cover it up with bamboo flooring. I also up graded its' versatility. I've always admired those pretty fancy European benches with their expensive vises and dog holes. Who wouldn't like their holding power?

In an old FW magazine, I saw a bench with 2 T tracks and thought it was a good idea, but I couldn't dish out $300 for the fancy end vise. I thought about it for a month and came up with idea I'm very pleased with and would like to share.
























My idea has grown a bit. For instance, in a matter of seconds, I can remove the pipe clamps and insert a bar clamp to hold a board and work of the edge of the bench.

My bench has many possibilities. If you have a small shop and your power tools are limited to bench top tool that are secured on slabs of plywood that you store away and clamp on a surface when you need it, this bench could be of use to you


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

Great ideas there.


----------



## Hunter (May 10, 2012)

That's a great idea. I will have to try that myself.


----------



## cocheseuga (Dec 15, 2010)

You should submit that as a tip before old Serge does.


----------



## Yeorwned (Jan 9, 2010)

Amazing what you can do when your determined huh?


----------



## BernieL (Oct 28, 2011)

Not exactly determined - more like stubborn! I'm french and if someone tells me I can't do something, I do it. Over the years, I've learned that if I want to accomplish a difficult task - I tell myself I can't do it.


















View attachment 46973


All kidding put aside, this bench has filled all my wishes. Shopnotes had an article on workbench add ons and I added a couple of bench top saw horses. I own a swivel vise for certain types of jobs but I always had a hard time securing it to the bench. Now it's on a piece of plwood and it attaches to my bench in less then a minute. And of course there the face vise and a support leg for working the edge of a long board. Unlike the European ones, mine can be positioned any where along the surface and of course it can also be removed in less then a minute.


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

That's really cool. I like your design a lot! Very unique and versatile.


----------



## burkhome (Sep 5, 2010)

Versatile...Excellent design.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

I see some very cool ideas there. It looks very versatile and useful. Nice setup!


----------



## Ryn0nTX (Jun 27, 2012)

*well...okay...*

Bernie...this is incredible! I am very jealous. Just wanted to say that this is the best table I have seen to date for a small shop...even better...YOU built it :thumbsup:


----------



## woodman1969 (Mar 5, 2011)

That's a slick idea with using the bamboo flooring. I think im gonna run out and find me a discount store and get me a box for my bench. Your t-track idea is slick. Im thinking I might run mine all the way to one end. I see the pipe clamp on top of the table, but can't figure out what the cut out on top of the bench next to the clamp is for. The box cut outs at the end of t+track is for slipping everything into the tracks I believe. Over all I love your idea. Nice job..


----------



## Deanr (Jul 29, 2011)

Bernie,
This looks like a very well thought out bench. Couple questions.
Did you also route a groove in the underside of bamboo for your pipe?
Where did you get your track and pipe clamps?
I am missing something. When you want to use your two pipe clamps to hold a board that is like 12" what provides the stop. (like where bench dogs would normally be)


----------



## BernieL (Oct 28, 2011)

Gillbie - the 2 "boxes" are for the ends of the pipe clamps. I wanted to be able to quickly release the clamps if I need to work on an extra long piece, longer then my bench. The clamps would be in the way. After I did that, I realized what a slick move it was because as you can see in the 4th picture, I removed the clamp and inserted a small bar clamp to secure a board I want to cut of the end of. 

Deanr - no, I didn't rout out a groove on the underside of the bamboo flooring. The original door (bench) was thick enough to accommodate the pipe below its' own surface.

I got the T track from Rockler.

And for your last question - which is a good one -in the 5th picture, you can see a block of wood in the table. I fashioned that block of oak onto a single end vise so I can clamp any size piece. I stick a bench dog in the whole,place a piece of wood in front of it, secure a fence in the T track and clamp it down. I'll try to take a picture of that this in the next couple of days. That was a good question and did solve the problem. Thanks for asking!

Just happened to look at the last picture - a small piece if wood is snagged in there.


----------



## BernieL (Oct 28, 2011)

Got a picture of my bench holding a small > 12 inch piece of wood. Also, notice that the bamboo flooring fences are thinner the 3/4 inch stock for easy sanding and planing etc. I have fences up to 4 inches high and can easily make one much higher.


----------



## Ryn0nTX (Jun 27, 2012)

Hi Bernie! What is the length, width, etc. of your entire bench? I have to build one very soon and was also looking at flush mounting my compound miter somewhere instead of a separate stand. Think this is a good/bad idea?


----------



## BernieL (Oct 28, 2011)

Ryan - my bench is a door found in most big box stores screwed on a 2X4 frame I built into the wood floor of my shop. It is L79' W30". Any bench top tools can be permanently mounted on their own piece of plywood and securely mounted on the bench in less then a minute. I'm including a picture of my dovetail jig that use to take me about 5 painful minutes (drill would not fit through the mounting holes so I had to screw in by hand - align etc etc. My jig is mounted on a slab of ply with holes positioned so jig sits flush with front edge of bench.

Your miter saw can own its' own slab. You will need to build one or two bench top saw horses to match the height of your saw as support for long pieces. Once you've made these - I bet you can have a set up in less then 2 minutes.


----------



## Ryn0nTX (Jun 27, 2012)

HI Bernie...Hope all is well. I ran across some Maple and want to make me a bench! :boxing:

You are always so helpful and thought I could get one more from you because I am sure that you spent time shopping around. Where did you get the T - Track? Why did you go with "them"? Any particular reason? Are they all pretty much the same? I know...silly Q's but I am sure you had the same thoughts at some point.

Thanks in advance! :thumbsup:


----------



## Deanr (Jul 29, 2011)

Rockler currently has a 17 pc universal T-Track kit for $21.49. This includes one 48" section of track and a variety of knobs and bolts. 
I recently ordered two kits and got free shipping. 
I also was amazed at the care they took in packaging/shipping.


----------



## Ryn0nTX (Jun 27, 2012)

Thanks Dean! I will be sure to check it out. I have just gotten started in my woodworking (3 months ago) and the more I learn, I realize a good workbench is invaluable. I have also learned that The great folks on woodworkingtalk.com (like you) will help me avoid timely and costly mistakes that most have learned through trial and error. 

I suppose a follow up question would be: The Northern Maple Hardwood flooring that I have is over an inch thick! Around 1 1/8". So with something this hard and dense, what is the best way to cut the grooves for the tracks? A router?

Thanks again..


----------



## Deanr (Jul 29, 2011)

I don't want to impose on Bernie's thread, I guess I already have. I am still in the planning stage for my bench which will utilize some of his ideas. 
You may want to cut the grooves with a dado blade in a table saw then glue the boards up. Or if you have a router table, do a groove in two boards prior to glue up as well.


----------



## BernieL (Oct 28, 2011)

This thread belongs to all of us so nobody can impose on me. 

We are on a trip so I need to be breif - my blue t tracks are from Rockler and I bought the same set last January - on sale.

I didn't cut a groove or daddo - I layed the tracks down between the flooring boards. You will need to add a strip of wood under the tracks to bring them up just below the surface of the boards. Don't glue them to the door, the tongue and grooves will lock each board down in place. I only screwed down the first couple of boards. Allow for wood expansion. Have fun and good luck with your bench!


----------



## MagGeorge (Jul 5, 2012)

Looks like you really can’t do it *wink* . A functional idea which I might have to try.


----------



## woodman1969 (Mar 5, 2011)

Great idea, Im already shopping for some discount flooring gonna go check ollies they usually have cheap flooring. Gonna try to find bamboo. Getting ready to order my tracks. I have a 4x8 table to tweak up.. will keep everyone posted.


----------



## steamfab (Jun 22, 2012)

This is a good forum site where members exchange functional ideas. I find this a clever idea and would like to do this as well. Keep sharing. Many thanks.


----------



## Fishinbo (Jul 23, 2012)

Now, there’s an idea!


----------



## desertforest (Aug 6, 2011)

nice table. lots of good ideas there. the pipe clamps on the table is a great idea. might have to borrow some of your ideas. 

thanks for sharing this with us. :thumbsup:


----------



## BernieL (Oct 28, 2011)

stumbled upon a new use for my workbench - cutting dadoes is much easier now. After marking my dadoes, I slid the board under my bamboo fence and lined it up with my router spacer block. The fence pinches my board and serves as my guide.


----------



## Chris Curl (Jan 1, 2013)

Damn you! Here I thought I had my workbench all designed, and now I see this 

You have some really great features here!

Back to the drawing board ...


----------



## BernieL (Oct 28, 2011)

The bench is still growing with ideas. I now use it to make glue ups easier. I still hate glueing, but my bench versatility is making the job a little easier. I used a couple of story sticks to keep the project square during assembly. For those who are asking what a story stick is, it's simply a piece of wood the exact width of the inside measurements of the cabinet.


----------



## JohnnyTooBad (Dec 9, 2012)

This is great. But I wish I had seen this (or even been on this web site) last fall when I ripped out 900 sq ft of cheap oak flooring from my house. I want to upgrade my bench top also, and that flooring would have been perfect. I have a bunch of extra flooring from my new floors, but it's engineered exotic, and I'd want 3/4" solid. I love that you can use the T-tract as opposed to having dog holes. Plus, it's infinitely adjustable. Well done, Bernie!


----------



## BernieL (Oct 28, 2011)

Johnny - what do you mean by engineered exotic and why do you need 3/4" to cover your existing bench. My original bench is still there. I cut a short channel on the end to lay in my pipe clamps then covered it with 1/2" prefinished bamboo flooring. It's a great work surface because paints, stains and glue peel off with a sharp chisel. The flooring is relatively cheap and I screwed the 1ts 2 rows only while the bulk is held in place by the tongue and groove.


----------



## WWWorker (Jan 12, 2011)

Looks Great Bernie!


----------



## BernieL (Oct 28, 2011)

Accidentally posted something for a 2nd time - sorry for the post but when I deleted it I had to leave something. :icon_cool: I'd rather be incognito right now:blink:


----------



## Chris Curl (Jan 1, 2013)

some very useful features here; it reminds me of the "new-fangled" bench. the t-track is a great addition and adds a whole new dimension of usefulness.


----------



## sanchez (Feb 18, 2010)

Bernie, that is a really cool bench. I like how versatile the t-track makes it.


----------



## BernieL (Oct 28, 2011)

WOW talk about a "deja vu " - "new fangled" work bench. Chris, you dusted off my brain. When I built my bench last year, I knew I had seen someplace about a workbench using pipe clamps but couldn't remember where I had seen it. I have a hard time sleeping at nights and I walk around thinking things out and came up with my bench. I just googled "new fangled" workbench and found what was laying on the bottom of my brain. Thanks Chris...


----------



## Marcol (Jan 18, 2013)

BernieL said:


> Not exactly determined - more like stubborn!


Determined, stubborn, aren't they two sides of the same coin?


Nice ideas - I'm already planning on getting a pipe bench fitted into my bench. Merci!


----------



## BernieL (Oct 28, 2011)

Just had a pm about my bench and re-read the whole thread - Wow, I can be long winded at times. I appreciate all the comments but I'm curious as to how some folks have progressed with their workbenches. I've always like workbenches. I'd like to see some of those benches, not as a post to my this thread, but start your own and see if we can all get more folks interested in "T" tracks. I think they are the greatest new addition to the small workshop and not noticed very much. 

I'm not putting down all other benches, especially the European ones which I've always admired. I'm just saying that this new "T" track system could use more attention. 

One minor problem I had with my t-track was when I had to really beat a piece. The fence wasn't holding my pounding, so I just added another block on a t-bolt, like a double nut on a threaded rod. Solved the problem...


----------



## Chris Curl (Jan 1, 2013)

I am almost done with my new bench - a new-fangled workbench. it does not call for t-tracks, but you have proven that they can markedly improve the versatility of the bench, so I am adding some to it. My bench is 8' long, and I have 2 un-used pieces of t-track sitting on a shelf, each 4' long. Are your tracks 4' long?


----------



## BernieL (Oct 28, 2011)

Yes, my t-tracks were bought at Rockler and they are 4' long. A few posts back, you goggled my brain on that fangled bench you're building. I'm quite sure you'll love it. I've seen other posts about them and none have negative comments about it. Looking forward to seeing it.


----------



## Chris Curl (Jan 1, 2013)

I just added T tracks to my bench!


----------



## BernieL (Oct 28, 2011)

Take them for a spin on a couple of projects and start a thread on t'tracks. Can't wait to see them on your bench. I like that design which did inspire me to build my version.


----------



## Chris Curl (Jan 1, 2013)

That phone app doesn't do attachments very well ...


----------



## BernieL (Oct 28, 2011)

I like that ruler on your fence... thanks for the idea Chris. And your bench is great. I'm sure you'll find the t-tracks a good addition and when you don't need them, you did well to sink them out of the way. Enjoy your bench my friend.


----------



## Hubbard (Jan 1, 2012)

Bernie, I dont know how Ive missed this thread but this idea is absolutely fantastic. Ive been pouring over bench Ideas and this one just took the cake for me. Thank you!


----------



## Hubbard (Jan 1, 2012)

Bernie, I'm in the process of building one. I'm official,y calling it the "Bernie Bench"


----------



## yank (Nov 15, 2006)

I did the DOOR thing for my workbench also. I went to a Salvage business, and bought a FIRE RATED DOOR that was used in a hospital or any other state or federal building. It is 79" long, and 43 1/2" wide, and 2" thick and made a sturdy 2X4 frame for it. Be forewarned, these doors are heavy, two people are usually need to carry one. 
Three years ago I had the laminate floor replaced in my dining room and had it installed. I bought the flooring, and had a lot left over. I was able to also recover my workbench with it, and a smaller table I use for finishing,(poly, paint, etc.) for smaller projects. 

Now that I have seen what you have done Bernie, I plan on getting the t-tracks and modify my bench also. I do a lot of small work that needs to be done with my newer, hand operated miter saw, and putting it on a board and installing in the t-tracks when needed is a better idea then using clamps. 

Bernie, after reading your post, you have inspired many of us to adopt some of your ideas. 
On behalf of others in this post, THANK YOU for your generous ideas..


----------



## mn pete (Dec 10, 2010)

Wow Bernie! That's the MacGuyver bench! Lot's of great ideas there, and I think I'll also be adding some T-Track to mine in the near future.


----------



## BernieL (Oct 28, 2011)

Happy to share and quite flattered with your remarks.

I did a little experiment yesterday. I have talked about how the nothing sticks to the bamboo flooring (wood glue, stains etc.). I took 2 pieces of bamboo flooring and glued the 2 finished sides together using "LocTite" PL glue and those 2 pieces are permanently attached. I even tried hammering them apart and they are still glued together. So I revise my statement - almost nothing sticks to the finished surface.


----------



## Watson21 (Mar 1, 2015)

*Awesome Bench!*

I have been designing my bench for quite some time now, and have not even wanted to start on occasion because I wanted to make sure it was "just right" (that's my OCD talking)...well, what you've built sums up everything I had in my head (I even planned on using left over flooring from another project). I'm very happy to see that your design is so versatile. I will be using a lot of your ideas! Thank you


----------



## BernieL (Oct 28, 2011)

I'm glad you can use some of my ideas or discoveries as I like to think of them. I just want you to know the bamboo flooring on my bench served me very well for a couple of years but found a minor flaw with the flooring when making picture frames. The flooring resulted in very minor waves between the boards. So I did redesign my bench a bit. Here is a link to the up-grade design. I'l be happy to answer any questions from you or anyone... Bottom line > I'm very happy with my workbench. It works for me!

http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f2/small-shop-workbench-revisited-76017/


----------



## movedtoomuch (Mar 21, 2015)

Somewhat new in the wood working world, but reasonably handy. In looking at workbench ideas, one of the issues that appear important to me is to have a totally FLAT/LEVEL bench for assembly items such as picture frames. I have a 3/4 inch MDF board right now and it works great. Some moisture from a damp bucket got on it, but did not "bubble" it up this time. But, it will happen.

What are the pro's and con's of laying laminate over some MDF?

Either way, I plan to lay down a few t-tracks... should make some of the clamping easier.


----------



## BernieL (Oct 28, 2011)

Welcome to the forum movedtoomuch... If you're referring to the bamboo flooring as the "laminate", the advantage is that glue doesn't stick to laminate flooring. I could assemble on the bench without worrying about glue squeeze out, it wouldn't stick to the bench. The disadvantage to the flooring is that over a couple of years, It developed a washboard effect.

Just above your post (referring to post #51) you will find a link to an upgrade I did to my bench. Under it all I have my solid core door (supper flat surface). I then screwed my t-tracks onto the door and surrounded the tracks with a 1/2 inch mdf board, same height as my t-tracks. I like the tracks just below the surface of the bench so I added a 1/4 hard board on top of the MDF leaving the tracks exposed (and flat). The beauty of the 1/4 inch hardboard is that it's only screwed on the MDF. If I damage my workbench top, I can buy a whole new she1et for under $10


----------



## movedtoomuch (Mar 21, 2015)

Actually, since I was thinking of a thin sheet of laminate like is used on counters. I have a solid based (3/4 MDF) that I could contact cement the laminate to. Like the bamboo, stuff will not stick to it... stains will happen but that is okay.


----------



## BernieL (Oct 28, 2011)

If you can avoid gluing on do so. I sometimes slip with the tools and cut the workbench surface. Like I said, I can replace it for under $10


----------



## Belg (Oct 2, 2011)

BernieL said:


> Ryan - my bench is a door found in most big box stores screwed on a 2X4 frame I built into the wood floor of my shop. It is L79' W30". Any bench top tools can be permanently mounted on their own piece of plywood and securely mounted on the bench in less then a minute. I'm including a picture of my dovetail jig that use to take me about 5 painful minutes (drill would not fit through the mounting holes so I had to screw in by hand - align etc etc. My jig is mounted on a slab of ply with holes positioned so jig sits flush with front edge of bench.
> 
> Your miter saw can own its' own slab. You will need to build one or two bench top saw horses to match the height of your saw as support for long pieces. Once you've made these - I bet you can have a set up in less then 2 minutes.


 Bernie did you ever do a thread on this dovetail jig? Is it easy to set up? I have an old omni jig which I have yet to get right. Its my BIGGEST tool dis-appointment ever. I love everything else I own from Porter cable but this is just not a well thought out piece. Thanks Pat


----------

